# Newbie weightlifter from Crawley



## Boyci3 (May 7, 2012)

How are you all doing ?? ... Im Adam nice to meet you all, I live in Crawley (west sussex)

Im 23, weigh 12 stone and I started weight lifting few weeks ago. I got this new job (mostly sitting on a computer all day) and I started to notice my belly!. and losing my breath chasing my daughter about.

So I joined Virgin Active gym to change my life, Ive even changed my diet! Im sure I will pick up some good tips from this forum..

Regards,


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Good Luck Adam.

Apart from not having the belly and not being short of breath what are your goals?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I'm from Crawley too! Why virgin? Overpriced in my opinion.

But welcome  x x


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

get yourself over to forest gym, in the huts next to K2.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

WelcOme to UKM


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> get yourself over to forest gym, in the huts next to K2.


Yes this!! X x


----------



## Boyci3 (May 7, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Good Luck Adam.
> 
> Apart from not having the belly and not being short of breath what are your goals?


I would like to achieve a tone body and get alot fitter for football, And maybe change my job career as security.

My dad was a door man pretty much his whole life and he became a bodybuilder (i try and get some pics), I suppose I look up to my father.



RXQueenie said:


> I'm from Crawley too! Why virgin? Overpriced in my opinion.
> 
> But welcome  x x





icamero1 said:


> get yourself over to forest gym, in the huts next to K2.


Hello !.. I did pop down there one evening to talk to "BIG H" but he was very busy, His on the phone most of the time..

Also the gym was packed and I never done weight lifting before, I felt well uncomfortable..

The virgin gym was my last choice as K2 was a bit pants for weights. Maybe in 6 months time I will choose the forest gym when I pick up some

techniques and confidence.. But Virgin do have good equipment and alot of it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I know one of the trainers at virgin - his name is Paul and he's a powerlifter. I went with him to his last comp. really nice bloke. If u need a few pointers, try and seek him out.

Oh and FYI: girl walks into forest gym... Lol. Imagine how that feels! Wouldn't be anywhere else now though... I love it x x


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome to UK muscle. Bite the bullet and join the hardcore gym buddy, it may seem intimidating but everyone in there is there for their love of pumping iron and you will pick up much better technique and advice from there than a poncey gym like virgin  And any gym that has a pro bodybuilder and one of the most respected prep trainers in the country runing it has to be worth feeling a bit uncomfortable for the first coupe of sessions.


----------



## Boyci3 (May 7, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> Welcome to UK muscle. Bite the bullet and join the hardcore gym buddy, it may seem intimidating but everyone in there is there for their love of pumping iron and you will pick up much better technique and advice from there than a poncey gym like virgin  And any gym that has a pro bodybuilder and one of the most respected prep trainers in the country runing it has to be worth feeling a bit uncomfortable for the first coupe of sessions.


Im on a 6 month contract now, when my contract ends I will look into it again. but thanks !



RXQueenie said:


> I know one of the trainers at virgin - his name is Paul and he's a powerlifter. I went with him to his last comp. really nice bloke. If u need a few pointers, try and seek him out.
> 
> Oh and FYI: girl walks into forest gym... Lol. Imagine how that feels! Wouldn't be anywhere else now though... I love it x x


...Me: Goes on eqiupment after women finishes, takes off the weight.. - _ - lol


----------



## PeterB (May 23, 2012)

Hi, im in a similar boat to you, ive just joined the nuffield gym, and i nearly took my head off with some billy big balls weights, so therefore i think i need a "gym buddy" who can either hold my hand and or spot me on chest press etc.

As far as i can tell everyone here doesnt go to the same gym, just thought id say hi in case anyone knows anyone.

P


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Good Luck mate! Welcome!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Boyci3 said:


> Im on a 6 month contract now, when my contract ends I will look into it again. but thanks !
> 
> ...Me: Goes on eqiupment after women finishes, takes off the weight.. - _ - lol


Haha - can see his point

Welcome mate


----------



## Boyci3 (May 7, 2012)

Im back, left the Virgin gym was to pricey. Contract ended.

If anyone here is a member at Forest Gym and is interested helping me bulk up. Let me know !. Bugger walking in there alone again.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Shelby39 (Apr 1, 2016)

I am 39 overweight but have a keen interest in learning to weight lift to lose weight and get fit. Does anyone give private lessons in Crawley?


----------



## Stallion46 (Mar 27, 2016)

Agree it's hard to walk in a real gym but u find most people are nicer than not real gyms lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

get yourself down to Foest gym it is run and owned by Harold Marrillier (SP) an IFBB Pro and all round awesome guy...

Harold was my first coach and is an amazing guy to learn from, pop down and tell him i recommended you go down to see him, he will help you get sorted.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Forest gym is fantastic I trained there years ago...

But if I was you I'd focus on cardiovascular training for now and get as fit as you can then start weight training.


----------

